# Push to email notification on mobile phone?



## AbundantIncome (6 March 2009)

I am wondering if anybody is using email system for notification. How do you get instant email notification ? phone handset ? network ? reliability ? time lag ?

Thanks


----------



## alphatraderx (15 March 2009)

i am using push mail to my mobile phone


----------

